
Your Facebook profile picture may be going into a facial-recognition database - kareemm
http://www.thestar.com/business/2013/08/30/your_facebook_profile_picture_may_be_going_into_a_facialrecognition_database.html
======
golem_de
Is that news? For how long now do they "suggest friends on that picture"? I'm
off facebook now for at least one and a half years, even before they
"deactivated" (made it invisible) for EU users. Anyone thought there are
facebook moderators suggesting friends in just milliseconds while uploading? I
personally was shocked it suggested me standing aside in the far background -
I didn't recognize myself that fast!

------
mknits
Still want to use Facebook to remain connected, never like/comment anything,
never post a picture or a status update. If you want to chat, tell the user to
use one of the apps listed on [https://prism-break.org](https://prism-
break.org)

